# Uber driver arrested with active warrant for rape



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...charges-arrested-cobb/om6iB0CuJ5Ts1bCZoiUdkM/

Authorities in Cobb County said they have arrested an Uber driver who has outstanding warrants in Tennessee for attempted rape and other offenses.

Kevin Jerome is wanted on charges of attempted rape (two counts), aggravated burglary (three counts) and sexual battery (two counts), police spokeswoman Sarah O'Hara told Channel 2 Action News.

"The officer randomly ran his plate on Cumberland Parkway near Adams Lake Boulevard on Sunday afternoon" and discovered the charges, O'Hara said.

Police say Jerome was on-duty for Uber and had two passengers in his car.

Jerome is in the Cobb County jail with no bond.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Guessing he probably took a ratings hit on that ride. Possibly dinged for "Professionalism" as well.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm soooo shocked! wow.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Innocent until proven guilty!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

IERide said:


> Innocent until proven guilty!


Seven charges, eh, yeah maybe he can beat one or two.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

So the thing is, did these events occur in the year between the background checks Uber does? I didn't read the article.

Do they do yearly background checks?

Anyways...unless the PD passes along the info to Uber, how would they know?

Not defending Uber per se, just how can they keep tabs on all drivers?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Wondering the same things. And Uber making it so difficult to contact them,I wonder how hard it is for law enforcement as well.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Does the background check include arrests/warrants or only convictions?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

not convicted. looks like a teddy bear to me, racist acusations


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

IERide said:


> Does the background check include arrests/warrants or only convictions?


Unlike bench *warrants*, criminal *warrants* are issued by law enforcement. Most criminal *warrants *will *show* up on *background* checks, but in some cases it depends on where the *warrant* is issued from and who is checking criminal records."

Or there's this

Arrest and search warrants and their affidavits are kept separate from criminal court records until after the warrants are executed. After this execution, or implementation, of a warrant, such as the arrest of an individual resulting from an arrest warrant, both the warrant and the affidavit are transferred to that person's criminal file. Therefore, only executed warrants, which are not outstanding warrants, are in criminal files. Employment background checks typically do not report executed warrants.

So it all depends...

Sourced from
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FB2cQFggnMAE&usg=AOvVaw3lrjWPVf4BIAA-3Dwu1quQ


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

MHR said:


> So the thing is, did these events occur in the year between the background checks Uber does? I didn't read the article.
> 
> Do they do yearly background checks?
> 
> ...


Since he wasn't convicted of anything yet, I doubt it would show up on a background check


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

This is Tennessee if you dont have a warrant you the judge or the law. I think being a minority is still a misdemeanor in half the state, and if you did hook up with someone from the state there are likely very extenuating circumstances.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

IERide said:


> Innocent until proven guilty!


The rape, burglary and battery charges will be dismissed, but the ticket for no seat belt will cost Kevin $35.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> This is Tennessee if you dont have a warrant you the judge or the law. I think being a minority is still a misdemeanor in half the state, and if you did hook up with someone from the state there are likely very extenuating circumstances.


Voice of experience?


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

The dirty little secret of the background check industry is that most of them do not include warrants, only convictions. When I spoke to a rep. with Transunion about it they claimed that warrants could not be used because they have not been proven guilty yet. Complete bullshit. The truth is the data on convictions is much easier for them to obtain.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

IERide said:


> Does the background check include arrests/warrants or only convictions?


Yes, the back ground check covers active warrants so long as the warrant is entered into NCIC and/or the state data base. Note: some state data bases are not linked to NCIC, in such a case back ground check might miss it.

Case in point.... an active driver in Colorado is charged with "investigation of sexual assault" which is different from a charge of "sexual assault". The former may not be reported to NCIC. Thus it might be missed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Notch Johnson said:


> The dirty little secret of the background check industry is that most of them do not include warrants, only convictions.


With felony warrants for rape, burglary and battery then I'm confident he had priors.


----------



## at007smartLP (Oct 24, 2017)

"randomly" ran his plate means saw scary black guy didint have probable cause or due process but its legal & lets me stalk women & harass minorities & this time i hit the lotto, the other 99% of the time im just abusing my power



IERide said:


> Does the background check include arrests/warrants or only convictions?


back in the day uber ran checks on half of sign ups, pocketed the "safe rider fees" on the other half & just said they did, till #metoo & too many rape or assualt accusations were made so they had to rerun all the old ones they didnt on top of 100% of new ones, so they kinda back logged

just more uber fraud nothing to see, violate till they get caught, pay fine which amounts to less than doing the right thing, rinse & repeat

the sooner people realize they dealing with organized crime the sooner they can use it to their advantage

until uber pays drivers least $5 more on all rides under 10 miles & raises per mile to $1.50 per minute .30 nationwide its all an evil calculated ponzi scam period

all other nonsense they put out is fraud & deception


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> not convicted. looks like a teddy bear to me, racist acusations


Yeah I'm going to have to agree with you on that. This dude does not look like a predator.

But it is said that looks can be deceiving.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

at007smartLP said:


> *back in the day uber ran checks on half of sign ups, pocketed the "safe rider fees" on the other half & just said they did*


That is a bold statement..
What is your source to this accusation? Do you have the link?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

at007smartLP said:


> "randomly" ran his plate means saw scary black guy didint have probable cause or due process but its legal & the other 99% of the time im just abusing my power


Yea, we had that same problem out here in AZ with Sheriff Arpaio. Arpaio ordered his deputies to "randomly" uphold the law, but 5 years ago the Obama Administration viewed that as racial profiling and charged Arpaio with Contempt of Court.

So for the past three years it's been pretty much free willy out here in the border state of Arizona. Not much has changed in this country during that time span except for the $20 billion a year worth of heroin and meth coming up from Mexico that's killing our kids and destroying American families.


----------



## at007smartLP (Oct 24, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yea, we had that same problem out here in AZ with Sheriff Arpaio. Arpaio ordered his deputies to "randomly" uphold the law, but 5 years ago the Obama Administration viewed that as racial profiling and charged Arpaio with Contempt of Court.
> 
> So for the past three years it's been pretty much free willy out here in the border state of Arizona. Not much has changed in this country during that time span except for the $20 billion a year worth of heroin and meth coming up from Mexico that's killing our kids and destroying American families.


you do know those mexican cartels get their guns & protection from the atf dea atf fbi & cia right? its well documented operation fast & furious is just one of many ops, gotta wipe out the small cartels & protect the ones they favor makes business run more smoothly...dealing with just the one

last time i checked using drugs was a choice & medical doctors & big pharma are the ones who got them addicted are they ruining american families too or because they have college degrees & a white skin tone they innocent... the sackler family is worth 13 billion on their own so thats probably 100 billion in oxy sales, they only had to pay 600 million in fines to deal legally, they also contribute to yale, columbia, & "higher learning" facilities in this country purdue pharma just one company & thats 5 times more destruction then them evil brown cartels how many other pharma companies, ivy league doctors contribute hmmmmmmmmmmm 100 of times more lol

anyhoo this racist public servant abused his power and got lucky its not a new story, he ran 100 hot chicks plates & a few dozen minorities plates that didn't appeal to his ideal color that very same day that didn't result in anything & we'll never know because those random should be illegal plate checks arent logged & available for the public to audit..
empirical study on street prostitution chicago university google if you want a prostitute is more likely to be raped by a cop then arrested by one, military also has an abnormally high amount of rapists in its mix they not protecting & serving they revenue retrieving & protecting oil/drug pipelines, this is all documented, if good ones protect the bad then they all guilty by association cuz thats how profiling works just like all minorities are drug dealers & thugs, see what i did there? if the good ones did they jobs the bad ones would be gone tomorrow but this is america like you said nothings changed... if stop snitching is bad why isnt the blue code of silence or loose lips sink ships propaganda? they volunteered to protect & serve took oaths to uphold the law & constitution, poor people dont choose to be poor or be profiled they just trying to live in a "free" country

but cool he got one, im sure hell tell the story for generations in his family like he actually accomplished something when theres more rapists at his precinct he does nothing about



IERide said:


> That is a bold statement..
> What is your source to this accusation? Do you have the link?


dont need a source walks like a duck talks like a duck they were sued & lost for the "safe rider fee" changed it to booking fee, they steal from me & millions of other drivers in a daily basis, all of a sudden they running random checks & waitlisting drivers for months

all the things theyve been found guilty of imagine what we don't know

they hire what 10,000 new drivers per day & lose 9,600 of em they didnt have time to be checking all those lmao plus whose signing up to work for 1965-1985 wages? lawyers, doctors, educated folks not signing up for 1971 minimum fare & risking their lives, its seniors, immigrants, desperate, & felons...

just put 2 & 2 together

i used to be a young "thug" till i graduated the layer cake i can spot criminals & scammers better than most


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> not convicted. looks like a teddy bear to me, racist acusations


Are you Fn nuts a teddy bear lol.

A convict yes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...charges-arrested-cobb/om6iB0CuJ5Ts1bCZoiUdkM/
> 
> Authorities in Cobb County said they have arrested an Uber driver who has outstanding warrants in Tennessee for attempted rape and other offenses.
> 
> ...


Well

At least the Police plate scanner

Is more Accurate than an Uber background check !

At least he didnt rape & rob while driving Uber.

. . . or Did he !?



emdeplam said:


> not convicted. looks like a teddy bear to me, racist acusations


Yup.
A cuddly Raping Robbing Teddy Bear.

He does have an innocent look.

They said that about Ted Bundy too . . .



Mole said:


> Are you Fn nuts a teddy bear lol.
> 
> A convict yes.


Looks like the " Teddy Bear" got caught with Both hands along with " other " parts in the " Honey Jar"!

" Oh Bother"!

Time & D.N.A. will tell . . .

His Mommas gonna be Sooo disappointed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

at007smartLP said:


> "randomly" ran his plate means saw scary black guy didint have probable cause or due process but its legal & lets me stalk women & harass minorities & this time i hit the lotto, the other 99% of the time im just abusing my power
> 
> back in the day uber ran checks on half of sign ups, pocketed the "safe rider fees" on the other half & just said they did, till #metoo & too many rape or assualt accusations were made so they had to rerun all the old ones they didnt on top of 100% of new ones, so they kinda back logged
> 
> ...


Or saw " TEDDY BEAR" drooling over Honey.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Rape Robbery Assault he seemed like such a nice fellow.


----------

